# IM....just an idea....not sure if it can be done



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

this ones for the mods 

just an idea not sure if its possable to add an instant messanger like on FACEBOOK to make it easyer to talk to members without having to send lots of private messages as a conversation ....


what does everyone think

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

good idea, but i think the closest thing that we could use is a shoutbox, or gtroc could make an official facebook page


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Billy0090 said:


> good idea, but i think the closest thing that we could use is a shoutbox, or gtroc could make an official facebook page


yeh if we could add it to the forum page so we don't have to go to other pages to chat would be good

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------

